# I'm in quite a pickle (comp. problems)



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

when I first built my computer I installed all the drivers, except one, the cd writing driver, because I didnt have the CD. so i had downloaded like 7 cd burning programs onto my computer, none of them worked so I deleted them all. and now, my cd roms are missing. not literally removed out of my comp, but when I go into "my computer" they just arent there. when i put a cd in it wont read it. I asked around and was told the cd burning programs did it and i needed to reinstall and delete each one properly. Well i couldnt find them all, and I've decided to just reinstall windows. So I was just about to delete windows when I realized windows was ON A C.D.... and the cd rom didnt read cd's. As I was searching for maybe a cd burning program I had forgotten to delete, i found something called 3d sound maker, and thought it was a cd burning program, SO I deleted it.... now i dont have sound, my comp just goes "beep" every time there should be a sound. I went lookin for the sound driver and found it, but it was on a cd. I asked around some more, and found out there is a floppy disk that supports the CD rom, where I can reinstall windows. anyone know where to get one? or... maybe I have one. any other ways of dealing with this?

also, I need a way to get some things off my computer before reinstalling windows. any way to do that? I would put it on a cd.... but I cant. Ive tried emailing it to different comps, but that takes forever when i can only sen 10 MB at a time. is there some kind of program that I can just transfer everything off of this comp to another?

I hate computers, i just fixed a different problem before this one came up. My AOL instant messanger was set up to start up ever time I turned on my computer, and every time It came on, my computer would reset. but every time my comp came on an error would pop up and not let me to quit out of AIM before it re-restarted my computer. I had to just pull the plug.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

OK since this happened to me too... I added a CD-RW drive and it was plug and play so the computer recognised it right away, and Windows Wizard took care of burning the CD's, later I installed Nero and it works aswell, moving on to the problem: 

I didnt have a DVD-ROM and for some reason I wanted one SOO bad, even though I have a DVD player. Since my old computer crashed for good, I decided to take out the DVD-ROM and place it in my new computer. After I did this, I noticed neither the CR-RW, or the DVD-ROM were working.

The CD-ROM and the CD-RW had dissapeared from My Computer. I checked in the device manager, and both drives had a yellow exclamation mark meaning, the computer RECOGNISED them but did not know how to make them work. 

People kept telling me to find drivers online for the CD-ROM and CD-RW, but that wasnt the problem. The registry had gotten screwed up because the DVD-ROM was damaged or not compatible with my computer.

My story takes a turn for the worst. (Did a system point restore, computer crashed for good couldnt get it restarted at all, had to wait for the discs to arrive, payed 20$, finally got it up, and never tried that STUPID DVDROM again.)

Yours will be fine if you contact some people online and ask about how to fix the registry information on your computer for your drives.
______________________________________________________________________________

Check in the properties for My Computer, go to the Hardware tab, and look in the device manager. If your drives show up with a yellow exclamation mark it means your comp knows they're there, meaning you CAN use your windows disk. You can also check this on start up, if you know how to access BIOS in your computer, just look under drives. (If you dont know how, just search for accessing BIOS for whatever computer you have)

That's if you still want to use your Windows disk, it would be much easier just to repair it with a little more research, check if you can open it up in the device manager and see if it can automatically install whatever you need to make your drives work properly. If not, the problem lies in the registry.

Find a good computer geek forum  they'll be able to help you with the registry.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

In case they don't warn you, be VERY careful if you end up in the registry. You can mess up your computer beyond repair by editing it.

Have you tried disconnecting your cd-rom and rebooting and then reconnecting it, to see if Window's plug and play will recognize it? If you can get the cd-rom working, I'd reload Windows.

As for getting information off you computer, I would recommend a removeable memory stick. You can 256 megs pretty cheaply, and they're great for moving data between computers.

Good luck!


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also recommend going to the windows update site. I have had some serious trouble getting hardware to work, and sometimes Windows Update fixes it. If you have kept a system restore point before this started, use it. If reistallation is your only hope, you can try jus putting in the windows cd and rebooting. If you get the instalation screen, you're good, and the install can happen. This would be my last resort, though. Also, try looking up the manufactuer of the CD-drive. Sometimes, they keep usefull utilities for those who break their intallation. (Yeah, I've done this before, too.) But as mentioned, the USB memory stick is invaluable, even if you don't have to flatten your machine. They are getting pretty cheap, and are as easy to use as a floppy, but much, much bigger.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

the device manager has a red X over both of my roms. they arent recognised at all.

And as for the 256 card, i have one for my camera. will that work? it's SD


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

The type of memory stick I'm referring to is a removeable drive that plugs in to you usb port. I'm not sure what you have for your camera, so I can't answer that... I meant something like this:

http://www.dhome.net/Shop/SIMPLETECH-256MB-Bonzai-USB-2-0-Mini-Drive--Windows---Mac-/B00017YSHI

Also, right click on your cd-rom drive in the device manager and try to update your driver. You can also uninstall it from there, and see if Windows will re-install it as a plug and play piece of hardware. Before you uninstall it, click on properties and see if the troubleshooter helps you. I've never had much luck with it, but I've never had your problem, either.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG, omg...

My cd roms hadnt been working for soo long, I posted on a million forums and aksed a million question.

and I went into to device manager thing, and clicked on the red "X" and then clicked enable. the yellow excalamation mark appaeared, and it said I needed to restart my comp, so i did. and now it reads my CD's. I was gonna reinstall windows anyway cause I have A lot of problems when I boot up, a lot of things pop up and say error. my brother is the one good with computers but he went off to college, and I had no idea what I was doing. 

It was soo simple... thanks guys, BIG TIME. I didnt even know where to go for the device manager thing.

And I was just about to take apart and reessemble the entire computer.

wow and everyone else said I was doomed.

I thought it would be harder for me since I had windows 2000 and not xp.



> The type of memory stick I'm referring to is a removeable drive that plugs in to you usb port. I'm not sure what you have for your camera, so I can't answer that...Wink I meant something like this:
> 
> http://www.dhome.net/Shop/SIMPLETECH-256MB-Bonzai-USB-2-0-Mini-Drive--Windows---Mac-/B00017YSHI


I think I can just rent or borrow one from someone. I Think something has mass storage, like my camera. maybe I could borrow someones IPOD, they have mass storage.

I'm still in AH that that it worked I would of ended up taking it to a professional.

thanks again, it's a nice comp and i thought I had ruined it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

See sometimes people here are good for more than just fish. Hay wait that can be the new site slogan

Good for more than just fish

:lol:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

If you need any help reloading windows, you can email or PM me. I do it all the time. For work, not cause I always screw up my computer...

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

i wish i knew what you guys were talkin about. lol


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratultions! For me, it never fails that the fix that I would feel dumbest for admiting is the one that works. If you still want to use the SD 256 chip from your camera, you just need to get a reader (an adapter). These should be around ten bucks from anywhere that sells any kind of computer or electronic stuff (BestBuy, Target...)


----------

